# Anyone conceived a girl on the day of O or after seeing EWCM?



## naturallyspeaking

HI,
After reading the article about that boy sperms swim faster than girl sperms so avoid bd on the day of O (if you want a girl), I was wondering how many actually had a girl after bding on/after O day. Or did you bd before or after O and what did you have?
TIA


----------



## Lousli

I have two girls, and with both of them we were BD every other day right around o. I did not chart with my first, so I either BD the day before or the day of. With my second, if my chart is accurate, I BD'ed the day before and the day after o. This time, I'm almost 17 weeks and I don't know for sure yet, but I had a quick ultrasound at my last appointment and my doctor is "pretty sure" this is another girl. I BD'ed the day before and the day of o, but not after.


----------



## MountainMamaGC

I conceived DD 3 days before I O'd. I was charting and DH was only available on weekends so thats how it worked out. If you want a girl you BD a couple days before you O. Girl sperm are slower and they live longer, so thats why BDing a couple days before works. Most of the boy sperm die off while waiting. There are no guarantees though.


----------



## aphel

My situation was a bit different, because my daughter was conceived through IUI, but for what it's worth . . . .

DD was conceived directly after O. I had lots of EWCM the night before the procedure (and had a positive OPK that day). By the time I was inseminated the next morning, the NP who did the procedure was sure I had already O'd , due to cervical position and thick/creamy CM.

There is some debate as to whether IUI itself alters the chances of conceiving a boy or a girl, either due to timing or the possibility that washing sperm kills some of the weaker male sperm. My RE tells me that the data doesn't really support this . . . . And certainly my post O baby girl is indication that timing isn't everything!


----------



## LionessMom

you need to check this out

http://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/138682.aspx


----------



## jee'smom

my dd1 and ds were conceived on cd 13. my dd2 was conceived on cd15 (i always thought i ovulated on cd12 with a 26 day cycle.)


----------



## MaerynPearl

DD2 we DTD at O-2, O-1 and O day. I was convinced due to timing and DHs family history (majority of males) that she would be a boy


----------



## Lousli

Just updating to say that it is in fact a girl. So that makes one girl conceived on the day of o (probably), one that I don't know for sure but we DTD every other day, and one that was either conceived the day before or the day after o.


----------



## corrio

I concieved a girl the day after I ovulated.. This theory has worked for me with my past children but not this last time.. LOL


----------



## yentroc

Well, DS was conceived after DTD FIVE (!!) days before O. For that reason, I was sure he was going to be a girl. Nope.


----------



## BunnyMcFluff

This baby is a girl and we conceived her by O-1, O, O+1.


----------



## jee'smom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yentroc* 
Well, DS was conceived after DTD FIVE (!!) days before O. For that reason, I was sure he was going to be a girl. Nope.









5 days before ovulation?!!!

isn't it funny how sometimes you can dtd right around ovulation, and NOT get pg, and other times... 5 days BEFORE ovulation and get pg?!!!

i'm freakin out (in a good way) about dh possibly having an oops 3 days before and 1 day after ovulation, but it occurred to me that that means nothing, as we tried for months to have #1, and dtd all the time. i guess you never know, huh?!


----------



## TrishWSU

Based on the timing factor, my surrogate son and daughter should have been the opposite sexes. With my surrogate son we did inseminations everday starting 4 days prior to O. With my surrogate daughter we only did one insem the day before and one the day of O (and one after just in case







)


----------



## kalamos23

we had dd only dtd the night before ovulation...definitely after seeing copious ewcm.


----------



## Forgiven

I conceived my baby girl the day after ovulation. I was so certain she would be a boy, lol. We weren't trying to sway the gender... I just assumed the boy swimmers would have won the race. My girl's not about to let the boys beat her


----------



## Smokering

There are plenty of factors that can "break" the rule. Some men just produce more "female" sperm than "male", perhaps due to environmental factors. There's a preponderance of girls in some farming communities where chemical pesticides are heavily used - I don't know if it alters the percentages of the sperm or just provides a toxic environment in which only the stronger "girl" sperm survive, but it's a curious phenomenon. I believe the pH of the vagina is said to have an effect on sex selection as well.


----------



## Xerxella

DD conceived from DD everyday for 5 days before O til 1 day after O. DS conceived from 1 day before O and one day after O.

If your curious you can go to fertilityfriend and search the charts. You can select having a boy or girl and then look at their BDing.


----------



## stellamia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
There are plenty of factors that can "break" the rule. *Some men just produce more "female" sperm than "male",* perhaps due to environmental factors. There's a preponderance of girls in some farming communities where chemical pesticides are heavily used - I don't know if it alters the percentages of the sperm or just provides a toxic environment in which only the stronger "girl" sperm survive, but it's a curious phenomenon. I believe the pH of the vagina is said to have an effect on sex selection as well.

Interesting...do you happen to have a source for this? I'm just curious because in the research I did I read that men produce an equal number of both, period. It seems though that it would be hard (for scientists) to prove either way..

My two DS were conceived when DH and I were DTD a LOT. So it would have been every day including before and after O. With DD I was kind of trying to do Shettles for a girl but then said "screw it! I want to up my chances of a baby regardless of the gender!" So we also DTD the day after O. I know people who did Shettles with success and without and since everyone has a 50/50 chance anyway, I think it's pretty impossible to tell. I say try it and pray a lot!


----------



## Smokering

stellamia: Sorry, just noticed this! My source is pretty much anecdata - another MDCer mentioned that her husband had had a sperm analysis and produced about 75% "girl" sperm and 25% "boy" sperm. I just did a quick Google and found this article, which included the statement: "On a larger scale, the number of men with more X sperm compared to the number of men with more Y sperm affects the sex ratio of children born each year." Very interesting read actually, the whole article.

As one of six girls, I find this all very interesting.


----------



## crazykittymomma

My first was conceived three days after seeing EWCM. A girl.


----------

